# Critique My New Boer Doe



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

This is Truffles. She is a 14 month old commercial boer doe. I love her color and her bone structure. I'd like to see more butt and more weight on her. But what do you guys think of her?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

I like her! She's pretty decent for a commercial doe. She's got a nice neck and straight back. And her structure is decent as is her chest. With some more feed she could really fill out nicely I think! I love her color too


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you! I've put her on a mix of 50% grass, 25% alfalfa, and 25% oat hay. I'm going to start her on grain this week. Any suggestions on what kind?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Also feel free to critique this doeling too. She is 9 months old and 3/4 boer.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Well I'm not a fan of medicated or refined feeds. Not that they are necessarily bad, we just prefer not to use them. Therefore I don't know much about any other feed except ours. We use a non GMO feed (Scratch and Peck Goat Feed) made here in the Northwest. It's a great whole grain feed with awesome nutrients. They actually have some distribution centers across the US so depending on where you live you might be able to get your hands on it.  Sounds like you are feeding her good hay wise though! She might not need much grain depending on how much of that hay mix she is getting.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh she's so cute and fluffy!! Ahaha wow I wanna kiss her little face. Lol I like that she is a little more stocky than the other doe but it looks like she has a shorter neck. Seems nice and wide for a nine month old too! Can't see her top line real well but looks like it dips down to her hips, so not as straight. Overall a sturdy girl


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I'll have to look around at the feed stores and see if they have that grain. I'm sure she'll fatten up good with just the hay though. All my other does are fat and happy lol. Isn't she adorable? She's the sweetest thing. She definitely has a shorter neck and a not as straight top line but I love her width! She's been growing pretty good. While I'm at I'll let you critique a couple other does I have. Just have to find the pics lol


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Haha ok sure! You can actually go on Scratch and Pecks website and search for carriers around your location to make things easier, just so ya know.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Ok that would be much easier lol


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

First doe is Rose, a five year old commercial doe

































Queen is a 4 year old commercial doe























Sorry, not the best pics


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Out of those two I like Queen the best structure wise. But Rose has great spots and I have a little doeling named rose too! I'll put in her picture. Ha! Lol Queen overall just looks more sturdy, a bit wider and muscly with a nice straight back which Rose doesn't have. Granted she's five years old and has probably had quite a few kids so for being a commercial doe she still looks pretty damn good. You got some good lookin mamas there.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you! Your Rose is beautiful! My Rose had triplets earlier this year and she is a great mom. Queen is also a good doe and always throws black on her kids. She has zero black on her and the buck I bred her to had zero black. It's funny how genetics come through. 
Here's a buck out of her:








And a doe:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh beautiful kids! Love the doe. She's pretty.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Overall, your Boers pretty good structural wise. No glaring faults, just little things here and there.


----------

